# Lancement intempestif d'applications



## Alexoo (12 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un souci sur mon iPad Mini.

J'ai envie de dire lorsqu'il est bien chaud, cela n'apparait pas au démarrage, les applications se lancent toutes seules !

J'ai tenté une réinitialisation, mais sans succès....

Avant de retourner au SAV, car toujours en garanti, avez vous rencontré le même problème.

Thanks


----------



## Naoyrig (18 Janvier 2014)

Salut, 
il se trouve que moi aussi j'ai le même problème depuis un bout de temps. Si quelqu'un a rencontré le même problème et sait quoi faire, pourriez vous nous le dire ? J'ai regardé les conditions de garantie d'apple et si le problème vient de nous ils nous font payer garantie ou non, je préférerai éviter.


----------



## Alexoo (31 Janvier 2014)

Je sors de chez Apple
Echange standard, le problème est connu.

Youpee


----------

